# Easter Leg of Lamb



## scottyp1292 (Apr 6, 2015)

Last Easter I made a few racks of ribs that went over pretty well but left everyone wanting more.  This year I was determined not to have that issue.  Picked up a boneless 7lb leg from the local butcher shop, where they were kind enough to cut it in half and wrap it up nicely.













Lamb Rosemary 1.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Apr 6, 2015






First one went into a mix of red wine, fresh rosemary and garlic.













Lamb Scotch 1.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Apr 6, 2015






Second piece went into a mix of scotch, soy sauce, brown sugar and spices

Two days later it was time to go onto the MES 30....













Lamb 1.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Apr 6, 2015






Ready for the smoker













Lamb 2.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Apr 6, 2015






Cooked pretty quick at 225....done in a little over 3 hours (pulled off at 143 IT)













Lamb 3.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Apr 6, 2015






Hot grill to sear the outside for a few minutes, then into foil and cooler to wait for everyone to come over.

Didn't get any pictures of the sliced final product, but of the 7 pounds there was very little leftover and people were pulling pieces off the cutting board before I could get it plated!  Overall, I think it was a success.  Even the family members who didn't like lamb had seconds!!

Last year I used cherry wood, this year I wanted to try apple.  Both were great but I think the cherry gave the lamb heartier sweeter smoke flavor and will probably be the way I go moving forward.

Happy Smokin',

Scotty


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 19, 2015)

Scotty, nice looking leg !


----------

